# Help with adding an avatar...



## joossa (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi. I was searching old topics on how to add an avatar and found this one:

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php...ighlight=avatar

13ollox states:



> i Can' Put up an avatar ! all it shows is that white square with a red X in the middle ! and yes the picture is the right pixel size and yes the picture is the right byte size as well !!! so does anyone wish to tell me what im doing wrong ? Neil


I seem to be having the same problem (an X appears after uploading the pic). Yes, it is smaller than the allowed size and it's in .jpg format.

Can anyone help???

Thanks


----------



## wuwu (Dec 5, 2006)

are you uploading it or linking it from somewhere?


----------



## joossa (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried both uploadinging it from my PC and linking it from photobucket. No luck!


----------

